
Web 4.0 Manifesto - pclark
http://blog.renaissancecms.com/2009/02/web-40/
======
pudo
Pretty soon we'll need an assigned names and numbers authority for buzzwords.
Sign me up for the good old stuff, like Cyber and Meta.

About the text, though, I am not sure if this is simply the art student/hippie
reformulation of the Web 2.0 talking points (Look! There are people here and
they are doing ... Stuff(R)!) or whether the idea that the web needs to invent
its own form of (post-pop) cultural dialogue (beyond /b/-memes) is actually an
interesting thought to follow up on. Although I think that this challenge is
real, it probably won't happen in a blog that is obviously hunting for reach
and it won't have a version number on it.

~~~
cyberpunkdreams
Pudo,

Thanks for your comment. It's one of the more interesting ones I've received
about the post so far.

I do think it's a serious question, and it's something I'm passionate about.
Of course, I don't mean to say I'm "right", and I'd also be very for the
question to be picked up properly in much more well frequented places that my
own small blog!

As for reach, I'm quite happy with my one or two visits per day. I don't post
often enough to warrant anything more than that.

I've written a short follow-up to this post, available here:

<http://blog.renaissancecms.com/2009/02/web-40-follow-up/>

thanks, Rob

------
pg
Why stop at 4.0?

<http://www.theonion.com/content/node/33930>

~~~
pclark
I always wondered why there was never a Web _2.1_ or some such -- do people
not like evolutionary steps?

~~~
sam_in_nyc
There is... it's just not launched yet.

~~~
nitam
Maybe there is some natural limit(2.718...) and we shall never reach
{profitability,semantic web,...} :)

------
CalmQuiet
After all, why bother waiting for 4.0 before producing its manifesto?

------
rufius
... When the fuck was 3.0?

~~~
axod
Semantic web. It lasted about 10 minutes until those pushing it realized it
was a folly.

------
trezor
Web 4.0 is the slightly square version of Web 2.0. It's Web 2.0 now that it is
no longer hip.

